# My small piece - Criticism requested



## rbarata

Take II

Tried to follow Palestrina's style in both voices. The red circles show where it departs from it.
Anyway, here it is the score and a link to the audio file.









https://soundcloud.com/rbarata/free-cou ... er-take-ii


----------



## Torkelburger

I don't notice any errors. Pretty standard first species counterpoint, so good job.

Shouldn't the first number's label be a "5" not an "8"? And it might sound more sensible as an 8-bar phrase instead of 9, imo.


----------



## rbarata

Thank you for the reply, Torkelburger 

Yes, it should be a "5". After some modifications to the piece (which included adding the 9th measure) I reviewed all the intervals but it seems I skipped that one. Thanks again.

A question: it seems the piece starts in Aeolian (A) but then it finishes in Ionian (also A). Am I correct?


----------



## Torkelburger

Yeah, starts in Aeolian. Can't tell really what it finishes in since no third of the scale is present in the voices. Safe to assume the C natural and F natural are still in the listener's ear so it ends in A harmonic minor probably.


----------



## rbarata

Yes, the raised 7th degree.

Thanks again.


----------



## Phil loves classical

The only thing is I feel I heard the D in the bass one too many times in that phrase. I would replace the D in bar 7 with C and have an appoggiatura effect.


----------



## rbarata

Thanks for the sugestion, Plc 
That's another possibility. According my knowledge level it would be not admissible but as still know little I accept it.

Thanks again.


----------



## MAXSWAGGER

Voice-leading you must learn, young padawan.


----------

